# Old Mumby Bottle



## bernard23 (May 24, 2011)

I have in my possession an old bottle measuring 7 inch by 2.5 inch width. It is quite weighty for it's size. It is embossed with the maker Mumby and reads makers to H.M The King. It is a lovely slim top to bulbous shape base and very tactile and smooth. I notice there are some bubbles in the glass and  what look to be raised nodules on the Mumby lettering. The bottle is a tint of turquoise green and has no other details which I can see or any marks on the base. If anyone know anything about it would appreciate your expert knowledge.


----------



## surfaceone (May 24, 2011)

Hello Helen,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for telling us about your bottle. Proper Show & Tell etiquette would have you also showing us some photos, please. Is it a syphon or seltzer bottle?







 "Charles Mumby was a pharmacist who in the 18th. century had his business in Gosport, England. He started manufacturing soft drinks and was awarded Royal warrent to make drinks for the Royal Navy and both Queen Victoria and King Edward VII. His company continued to supply the Royal Navy until about 1960/70." From.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

Helen its sounds like this Ten Pin bottle....I'm sure it's a Mineral Water bottle, not much value wise but I love Ten Pin's personally....It's English and welcome to the forum....Jim


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2011)

They made some nice looking stoneware bottles as well....Mumbys were a large company based in the Portsmouth and Gosport areas and between 1912 and 1923 operated a branch in Plymouth. The premises actually being at Union Place, Stonehouse.

 Jim

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wQRoWplWjxUJ:www.tias.com/8121/PictPage/1922947190.html+mumbys+bottle&cd=7&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## bernard23 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. Here are some images of the bottle.


----------



## bernard23 (May 25, 2011)

image2


----------



## bernard23 (May 25, 2011)

sorry it's so big! image3


----------



## bernard23 (May 25, 2011)

image4


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2011)

Thanx for the pic's Helen, that's a mineral water or soda as I stated above, no real value but I personally like the Ten pin shaped bottles, they display well....Probably 1920-30's...Jim


----------

